# Airline Seats..



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Once upon a time you used to be able to buy two seats in your name if for example you were carrying a musical instrument and didn't want it to go in the hold. 
My question is... if you are booking a seat and you know that you are going to be way over your baggage allowance would it be possible to book two seats in your name and therefore give yourself double allowance?


Maiden.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Once upon a time you used to be able to buy two seats in your name if for example you were carrying a musical instrument and didn't want it to go in the hold.
> My question is... if you are booking a seat and you know that you are going to be way over your baggage allowance would it be possible to book two seats in your name and therefore give yourself double allowance?
> 
> 
> Maiden.


In this day and age probably not as logic goes out of the window with security!.

However if it is looking for more baggage allowance, it is worth checking with the airlines, I was looking into the baggage allowance scenario few months ago, and certainly with BA, if you book in advance excess baggage there was some very reasonable rates.
kev


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> In this day and age probably not as logic goes out of the window with security!.
> 
> However if it is looking for more baggage allowance, it is worth checking with the airlines, I was looking into the baggage allowance scenario few months ago, and certainly with BA, if you book in advance excess baggage there was some very reasonable rates.
> kev



Hi Kevin,

Yes I have been looking at excess luggage but I am flying to Madrid or Barcelona so it is Egypt Air for me.. I telephoned to ask what excess luggage would be and they quoted 110 le per kilo... so that means a suitcase weighing 22kg of excess works out more expensive than buying a seat. I have asked about unaccompanied luggage and have three different answers in the space on an hour. I think I may have to look at a shipping agent to send my stuff... and that of course is another minefield as you cannot do that until you have got your flight home as they require a copy of your ticket.
Does anyone want a weekend in Spain? lol


----------



## Sharmlover (Mar 27, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> In this day and age probably not as logic goes out of the window with security!.
> 
> However if it is looking for more baggage allowance, it is worth checking with the airlines, I was looking into the baggage allowance scenario few months ago, and certainly with BA, if you book in advance excess baggage there was some very reasonable rates.
> kev



HI
I flew home for more luggage after moving here in april and came back by easy jet as they allow up to 8 pieces of hold luggage. cheaper if you book it online than at the airport. good luck.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and thanks

Easy jet do not fly in Cairo, any airline will take my luggage I am trying to find the cheapest way to do it... I am also flying to Barcelona or Madrid then on to Alicante.. which is a nightmare again as I do not think they will send my luggage through.

maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Great.. Iberia airlines fly to Alicante... so I am now trying to work out what is what lol.
Don't you wish you had a text line where you could put in.. I will be travelling with 6 cases each weighing about 30 kilos how much will that cost me? none of this piece concepts nonsense lol

Maiden


----------



## Sharmlover (Mar 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and thanks
> 
> Easy jet do not fly in Cairo, any airline will take my luggage I am trying to find the cheapest way to do it... I am also flying to Barcelona or Madrid then on to Alicante.. which is a nightmare again as I do not think they will send my luggage through.
> 
> maiden


sorry j have the habit of presuming everyone on here live in sharm......lol


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Great.. Iberia airlines fly to Alicante... so I am now trying to work out what is what lol.
> Don't you wish you had a text line where you could put in.. I will be travelling with 6 cases each weighing about 30 kilos how much will that cost me? none of this piece concepts nonsense lol
> 
> Maiden


What about Air Freight- send in advance is there someone there to accept delivery or even arrange to pick up at the airport, when or after you arrive
kev


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm up for a trip to Spain 

You could even book me two seats and I'll bring my girl and give you even more luggage allowance 

LOL


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kevinthegulf said:


> What about Air Freight- send in advance is there someone there to accept delivery or even arrange to pick up at the airport, when or after you arrive
> kev




Hi Kevin

I did think about that, but can't find any thing on Iberias site, I am going to go down town to the office and ask..


----------

